# asme standard and military standards mil-std



## عبداللطيف محمود (7 أغسطس 2016)

يسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوه الاعزاء 
ما الفرق بين مواصفة asme sa 578 for ut test for plates and mil-std 271 وهل اذا كانت المواصفه ب mil -std هل يمكن استعمال asme sa 578 مكانها


----------

